# Growing ***** willows--Hippy style



## oldhippy (Jun 29, 2013)

BTW  After this shot I did get out my Nd4  for the rest of the day


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sweet I love ***** willows! Especially fuzzy ***** willows!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

Everyone should appreciate ***** willows.. fuzzy ***** willows included ... join us and tell us how much YOU love ***** willows.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

The forum does not approve of this tree.  Snatch Willow is the most appropriate alternative that doesn't get edited.  lol


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> The forum does not approve of this tree.  Snatch Willow is the most appropriate alternative that doesn't get edited.  lol



:lmao: Nice alternative!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> The forum does not approve of this tree.  Snatch Willow is the most appropriate alternative that doesn't get edited.  lol



yea.. but if you SNATCH some of that there ***** willow, you gonna have claw marks!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > The forum does not approve of this tree.  Snatch Willow is the most appropriate alternative that doesn't get edited.  lol
> ...



GETCHERMINDOUTOFDAGUTTER!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

:lmao:  Jeep started it... not that we should be surprised after all his trouble making last night.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

LOL.  I don't know what you are talking about...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> :lmao:  Jeep started it... not that we should be surprised after all his trouble making last night.



You call him Jeep.. I call him Binary! Does that mean I am a bigger geek than you, and is that a good thing?  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

And are we derailing Old Hippie's ***** willow thread?


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > :lmao:  Jeep started it... not that we should be surprised after all his trouble making last night.
> ...



You're definitely a bigger geek than me. You've had much more time to practice.  :lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...


To be fair, it's the filters on the forum that are in the gutter. 

If "content aware filling" is a thing, why isn't "content aware censorship"?


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 29, 2013)

Charlie tried to snatch me but them claws are out.  Besides I love the way this thread is going.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ShooterJ said:
> ...



Great.. so you are saying that my geekiness is bases on old age, rather than superior intelligence? OUCH.. that hurts!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ShooterJ said:
> ...



if you spell *****willow as one word, does it still filter?


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Always pickin on the ground pounders ... I are smart damnit! Hehehe


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Yes, apparently.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ShooterJ said:
> ...



Hey.. you called me OLD!  lol!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

:lmao: I didn't actually call you old. I just pointed out there are a few (maybe more than a few) years between us.. in which you've had time to practice. 

I would never call you old Charlie.. I'm too nice to do that.

And I was taught to respect my elders. :lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

Also, when I saw "Hippy Style", I assumed that it would be Snatch Willows growing in a field of pot or something...  Or maybe a sativa/Snatch Willow hybrid, lol.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 29, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> :lmao: I didn't actually call you old. I just pointed out there are a few (maybe more than a few) years between us.. in which you've had time to practice.
> 
> I would never call you old Charlie.. I'm too nice to do that.
> 
> And I was taught to respect my elders. :lmao:



durn whippersnapper...


----------



## kundalini (Jun 29, 2013)

pu$$y to pot from an old hippy?  I was too young in the 60's, but the 70's was a free-for-all.  Speakin' of ......... it's Saturday night!


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

i prefer my *****willows to be less fuzzy than that....

cute, but i would have liked a little more DOF in this one to get the cat in the back in focus. the look on his or her face is epic! that kitty is NOT amused.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 29, 2013)

The poor last ***** caught a little of the fuzzies


----------



## kundalini (Jun 29, 2013)

Okay, okay my bad.  To stay on topic......


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

Even better.


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 29, 2013)

This thread looks less like ***** willow, and more like ***** riot.  later Ed


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

***** Riot has got to be the best band name ever, even if you don't like their music.

I mean, we all know that ***** is good and everything, but I don't think I've ever had any riot instigating *****...


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 29, 2013)

I love them. the riot.  wild ideolog's.  60's hippy chicks


----------



## kundalini (Jun 29, 2013)

I was in Texas for a while and I beg to differ. 

TRUE STORY:
I stopped at a diner in a little town outside of Ft. Worth (Decatur?) for lunch. I was low on funds and the blue plate special looked to fit my budget. I placed my order and was quite happy to have only spent $3.95 for lunch. When the waitress came back to refill my glass of tea and being half way through my meal, I had to ask.... "Ma'am, What are calf fries?" She leaned on the corner of the table, smacking her chewing gum, and said.... "Well sir, that's that part of a bull that makes him a steer." I didn't even flinch, but it sure is hard to sweeten cold ice tea. I wound up working at that diner for about two months. After the head "chef" and I rolled a car two and a half times, I knew it was time to move on.


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 29, 2013)

Was in Texas in the 70s, stopped for gas.  The attendant said. Good thing you paid for your gas, cause I was gonna blow you away, for you got out of the drive.  But Las Vagas, New Mexico. ,  not Navada.  well anyhow. There was this sign, on the side of a building. Six feet tall.  F**king hippy go home.  So much for my Chicano brothers.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

Did you post this in the wrong thread by mistake?  Just seems out of place, that's all I'm saying...

Great story and all, but I don't know what you beg to differ on.

The real question though, is - knowing that you were eating balls, would you order it again?


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 29, 2013)

Cattle.. hehehehe... we killed a cow (indirectly) by accident overseas. The thing tripped a claymore on the perimeter and the Army had to compensate the farmer. :lmao:


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 29, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Did you post this in the wrong thread by mistake? Just seems out of place, that's all I'm saying...
> 
> Great story and all, but I don't know what you beg to differ on.
> 
> The real question though, is - knowing that you were eating balls, would you order it again?



Big K guy was just venting I think


----------



## kundalini (Jun 29, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Did you post this in the wrong thread by mistake? Just seems out of place, that's all I'm saying...
> 
> Great story and all, but I don't know what you beg to differ on.
> 
> The real question though, is - knowing that you were eating balls, would you order it again?



I may have forgotten the smilies.  It was something to do with instagating pu$$y.... or riots.... or pu$$y riots.  It was a laugh, no harm.  BTW, I really enjoyed my time in Texas.  I was 16, running away from home and Evil Knienevil was jumping Snake River, but never made it there.

They were delicious and I wouldn't hesitate to order again....... but with a little more hot sauce.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 29, 2013)

Yea back in 1970 I was what, Oh yea, 7 years old and already banging  hotties,Smoking dubbies and driving dirt bikes.:lmao:


----------



## ktan7 (Jul 2, 2013)

Super cute kittens.


----------

